# Low Grade Fever & Derealization/Depersonalization



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

Is there an illness or a disease that causes both a low grade fever with DP/DR?

I dont know if its my health anxiety or its because of my body over reacting to me panicking about my DP/DR today but i feel like i have a fever from last night but i dont feel like im getting a cold or a flu or anything like that


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

It Could be the Anxiety. Panics and worry has got me warmed up plenty of times.


----------



## jay2008 (Nov 6, 2007)

I used to get this all the time. Sometimes the internal stress of anxiety just runs you down. I used to always feel slightly warm or achy. I believe it will pass.


----------



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

yea i was feeling better today..like im seating and all of a sudden i get this fatigue spell and my head & neck gets warm and i check my head and i start freaking out that i have a fever..then it goes away after like 10-20 min and comes back again randomly...i guess its all anxiety


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Yeah, i understand. Just hang in there.
If you get really sweaty palms too, its probably the anxiety.
I used to get sweaty palms all the time.


----------



## nonono (Feb 2, 2009)

I think that everyone has a little DR/brain fog or smt like that, when the person has a fewer, but normally poeple don't obsess or don't even notice that, so they don't call theirselfes derealized each time when they are ill..


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Despite what you hear, low grade fever is an objective finding and needs to be investigated medically... You should have labs drawn and a chest xray (this is what was done for me because I had the same thing...a low grade fever on and off for weeks). It can be caused by an abscess, certain cancers such as lymphoma, tuberculosis..to name just a few. Body temperature is regulated by a specific area of the brain. You need to be checked. And everyone with DP or DR should have an MRI scan of the head...which will also rule out an abscess in the brain.


----------



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

rob35235 said:


> Despite what you hear, low grade fever is an objective finding and needs to be investigated medically... You should have labs drawn and a chest xray (this is what was done for me because I had the same thing...a low grade fever on and off for weeks). It can be caused by an abscess, certain cancers such as lymphoma, tuberculosis..to name just a few. Body temperature is regulated by a specific area of the brain. You need to be checked. And everyone with DP or DR should have an MRI scan of the head...which will also rule out an abscess in the brain.


i didnt check my temperature so i dont know if i had a low grade fever for sure or i just got a panic attack and felt warm all of a sudden. Also lymphoma, tuberculosis and other cancers that cause a low grade fever have other symptoms like coughing, enlarged lymph nodes that i dont..I have done a CT scan from my head and an MRI from my neck and a full blood test that came out normal..so i think its all stress/anxiety related..


----------



## adyttzzzzu (May 14, 2009)

Hmm, weird enough,i feel like i'm having a low grade fever atm aswell i'm also feeling dizzy..


----------



## Who_Am_I (May 19, 2009)

This sounds like classic Chronic Fatigue syndrome...
Always tired, brain fog and always a low fever...


----------



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

Who_Am_I said:


> This sounds like classic Chronic Fatigue syndrome...
> Always tired, brain fog and always a low fever...


i dont know...i just read about CFS and the only symptoms i can relate to are fatigue and brain fog which both can be a symptom of anxiety as well..people with CFS usually have muscle and joint pain which i dont...and the DP/DR, muscle twitches, stomach noises and worrying about everything are the classic anxiety symptoms so im not really sure about CFS..i bought a thermometer today and checked my temperature few times and it seems like i dont have a fever and i was just tripping out yesterday. The highest my temp got today was 98.6-7


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

To:IbizaParadise

I do not think anyone can rule out hyperthyroidism.
It is associated with warm skin and increased anxiety (!!!). So like was mentioned before have a thorough checkup.


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

IbizaParadise:



> [did some research about DP/DR and i found a Dutch article about DP/DR.
> There were serious clues that DP/DR has strong relations with sleep.
> It even suggests that DP/DR isn't primarily triggerd by for example fear, but that the fear is triggered bij the bad sleeping.
> For example when people have trauma based DP/DR, its because of the bad sleeping (and probably they don't realize that they are bad sleeping). traumatic events can change your sleeping pattern. THe same that can happen with drugs.
> Thats why there are so many overlaps with drugs induced DP/DR, traumatic DP/DR and other forms. Sleep is the primair subject here.]


One can never rule out hyperthyroidism. 
It is associated with warm skin and anxiety (!!!) Like was suggested you need to check out other physical causes. All the best...


----------



## IbizaParadise (Apr 7, 2009)

thank you all for the answer

well i got a thermometer and realized that i have no fever and the hot flashes i get is probably due to anxiety but no fever is present. I have also been checked for hyperthyroidism and that has been ruled out. well its just amazing what anxiety can do to your body. now that i know i have no fever, i have started having these shooting pains in my hands and fingers that last for a second or so that radiate through my whole hands and legs. its like everyday i have to worry about something new.


----------



## adyttzzzzu (May 14, 2009)

IbizaParadise said:


> thank you all for the answer
> its like everyday i have to worry about something new.


Exactly...


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I've noticed that what ever I worry about, I can make happen. Like I'm really scared of having a stroke, so I always feel like my face go numb etc, and freak out (even if that's not a symptom of a stroke, I just imagine it to be). It used to be heart attacks when anxiety was mostly bodily sensations. I've also been obsessively worried about going blind, having brain tumor(s), becoming paralyzed, getting cancer, going mad (my favorite since no doctor can convince me or prove I'm not)... And so forth. 
The feverish feelings is very common when you get anxious, because the blood will rush to your head.


----------



## adyttzzzzu (May 14, 2009)

york said:


> I've noticed that what ever I worry about, I can make happen. Like I'm really scared of having a stroke, so I always feel like my face go numb etc, and freak out (even if that's not a symptom of a stroke, I just imagine it to be). It used to be heart attacks when anxiety was mostly bodily sensations. I've also been obsessively worried about going blind, having brain tumor(s), becoming paralyzed, getting cancer, going mad (my favorite since no doctor can convince me or prove I'm not)... And so forth.
> The feverish feelings is very common when you get anxious, because the blood will rush to your head.


Hehe,i worried about (and still worry sometimes) about all the things you said there.


----------

